# Where to X-over front towers with built in subs



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Hi all,
In my previous set up i had an dedicated IB sub and all my surround speakers were high pass crossed over at 80 hz per THX recommendations. I still have my dedicated IB sub but my new front towers have built in 10" subs with a 250 amp. 

How should i cross over the subs built into the towers?

Should the receiver be set to full range for the front L and R and just set the lowpass on the built in subs at 80 hz with the ib subs?

Should the receiver stay set to 80 hz high pass for the front L and R and the built in subs be low passed at 150-200 hz? 

Receiver= Onkyo TX-NR1007
IB subs= 8 Kicker comp 15's powered by ep2500
old speakers= AV123 ELT-525T towers
new speakers= M-design Eleganza SLT 8400

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend running the mains full range unless they are overloading/distorting with music content or their inherent frequency response is making them boomy. 

This will smooth out in-room FR which should lead to tighter bass and wider sweet spot.

As far as the crossover point, experiment from 80hz but even try as high as 120hz. See what sounds best. Turn the built-in high or low pass off altogether and let your receiver handle everything. if the built in subs are overloading or losing midrange definition then slowly increase the high pass in small increments and just listen.

Finally measure it all and notch out peaks in the response @ 1/12th octave smoothing.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would cross them over at the -3dB point of low frequency repsonse.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

GranteedEV said:


> I recommend running the mains full range unless they are overloading/distorting with music content or their inherent frequency response is making them boomy.
> 
> This will smooth out in-room FR which should lead to tighter bass and wider sweet spot.
> 
> ...


How would i smooth out the response with 1/12 octives? What equipment would i need?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I would cross them over at the -3dB point of low frequency repsonse.


what???? You lost me here. Are you talking lowpass or highpass?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> How would i smooth out the response with 1/12 octives? What equipment would i need?


Auddysey should set them up for you. I still prefer a higher crossover though. If the sub is sealed then run them full range.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> How would i smooth out the response with 1/12 octives? What equipment would i need?


You'll want a parametric EQ. The REW board has a lot of information if you're interested.

Before that though i'd just play around with mains and subwoofer placement. It can make a huge difference.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> what???? You lost me here. Are you talking lowpass or highpass?


Highpass, if at all.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help all


----------

